# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  نمایش آخرین رکورد ثبت شده در sql ؟؟

## mehdi king

سلام

استید محترم من برای نمایش رکورد های sql در C#‎‎‎ از کد زیر استفاده کردم در gridveiw 

select * from mytable

و همچنین با دستور زیر فقط اولین جدول را نمایش دادیم 

select top 1 * from mytable 

حالا میخواهم دستور را طوری بنویسم که اخرین رکورد ثبت شده در table را برام نمایش بده چه باید کرد ؟؟؟  :افسرده:

----------


## nima.sh

سلام دوست عزیز...
میتونی count رو بگیری،آخری رو نشون بدی،راه های زیادی وجود داره که این یکی از ساده ترین راه هاست....

----------


## mehdi king

عزیز من برای پروژه دانشگاه میخواهم و میشه گفت کاملا مبتدی هستم .

اگه میشه یک دستور راحت را برام بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

این دستور N رکورد آخر رو بر میگردونه به شرط اینکه ID یک فیلد صعودی یکتا باشه:
SELECT TOP N *
FROM MyTable
ORDER BY Id DESC


اینطوری هم میشه:

SELECT * 
FROM    TABLE
WHERE   ID = (SELECT MAX(ID)  FROM TABLE)


و اگه جدول دارای یک ستون IDENTITY باشه:

SELECT *
FROM    TABLE
WHERE  ID = IDENT_CURRENT('TABLE')
سعی کن دکمه Actual Execution Plan رو فعال کنی هر سه کوئری رو انتخاب  و اجرا کنی هر کدوم Cost کمتری نسبت به دیگری داشت اون رو انتخاب کنی. به احتمال خیلی زیاد آخری سریعترین هست.

----------


## BabiTakpar

select top 1 * from mytable order by ID desc

----------

